# A spera şi mod verbal



## jazyk

Guvernul de la Moscova e însă optimist şi speră că aviaţia civilă rusă va reuşi să găsească noi pieţe, aşa cum a reuşit cea militară.

În privinţa modificării Constituţiei, Victor Iuşcenko a spus că speră ca acest lucru să se întâmple până la următoarea aniversare a independenţei.

În ambele fragmente avem verbul a spera urmat sau de modul indicativ în primul caz sau de modul conjunctiv în cel al doilea. Aş vrea să confirmez cu voi că ambele moduri sunt corecte când ne referim la viitor, numai conjunctivul când este vorba de prezent şi că se foloseşte indicativul cu trecutul.

Exemple:
Sper ca el să fie acasă mâine/Sper că el va fi acasă mâine.
Sper ca el să fie acum acasă.
Sper că el a fost/era ieri acasă.

Mulţumesc de ajutorul vostru.

Jazyk


----------



## OldAvatar

jazyk said:


> Guvernul de la Moscova e însă optimist şi speră că aviaţia civilă rusă va reuşi să găsească noi pieţe, aşa cum a reuşit cea militară.
> 
> În privinţa modificării Constituţiei, Victor Iuşcenko a spus că speră ca acest lucru să se întâmple până la următoarea aniversare a independenţei.
> 
> În ambele fragmente avem verbul a spera urmat sau de modul indicativ în primul caz sau de modul conjunctiv în cel al doilea. Aş vrea să confirmez cu voi că ambele moduri sunt corecte când ne referim la viitor, numai conjunctivul când este vorba de prezent şi că se foloseşte indicativul cu trecutul.
> 
> Exemple:
> Sper ca el să fie acasă mâine/Sper că el va fi acasă mâine.
> Sper ca el să fie acum acasă.
> Sper că el a fost/era ieri acasă.
> 
> Mulţumesc de ajutorul vostru.
> 
> Jazyk



După părerea mea, exprimarea *Sper ca el să fie acasă mâine* este greşită. Corect ar trebui să fie *Sper că el o să fie acasă mâine*.
Dar să aşteptăm şi alte păreri.

Toate cele bune!


----------



## david_carmen

Exemple:
Sper ca el să fie acasă mâine/Sper că el va fi acasă mâine.
Sper ca el să fie acum acasă.
Sper că el a fost/era ieri acasă.

Toate cele trei exemple sunt corecte.

Este, de fapt, o conjuncţie compusă (*ca… să*) care introduce o propoziţie subordonată (directa, indirectă, subiectivă) când verbul este la conjunctiv.

În exemplele citate de tine, vezi diferenţa între: 
Speră *că *aviaţia rusă *va reuşi*…
Speră *ca *aviaţia rusă *să reuşească*…

sau

… speră *ca* acest lucru *să se întâmple*…
… speră *că* acest lucru *se va întâmpla*…



În exemplul 
*Sper că el o să fie acasă mâine.*

*o să fie* este o formă populară de viitor (forma literară este *va veni*). Aici, subordonata este introdusă de conjuncţia simplă *că* (la fel ca în exemplul: Sper *că* el *va fi* acasă mâine.)

Nu în ultimul rând, dacă între propoziţia principală şi subordonata cu verb la conjunctiv nu există nici un element intercalat, atunci vom spune:

Sper să vină.
(Spre deosebire de: Sper *ca* el *să* vină.)


----------



## ancuta

Jazyk,

Dupa parerea mea, limba romana este una dintre cele mai ingaduitoare si flexibile. Nu exista o stricta concordanta a timpurilor sau o ordine a cuvintelor absoluta, ca spre exemplu in Engleza.

Este corect:

*Imediat* sa vii acasa.
Sa vii *imediat* acasa.
Sa vii acasa *imediat*.

Este corect:

Crede a avea                Mod infinitiv prezent
Crede a fi avut              Mod infinitiv perfect
Crede ca are                 Mod indicativ prezent
Crede ca avea               Mod indicativ imperfect
Crede ca avu                 Mod indicativ perfect simplu    (regionalism)
Crede ca a avut             Mod indicativ perfect compus
Crede ca avusese           Mod indicativ mai mult ca perfectul
Crede ca va avea           Mod indicativ viitor
Crede ca va fi avut         Mod indicativ viitor anterior
Crede sa aibe                Mod conjunctiv prezent
Crede sa fi avut              Mod conjunctiv perfect

Deasemenea, cind verbul in propozitia principala este la trecut, verbul in propozitia secundara poate fi la orice timp (prezent, trecut, viitor), in functie de sensul dorit. 

Mi-a spus ca *vine.*
Mi-a spus ca *a venit*
Mi-a spus ca *va veni*
Mi-a spus ca *o sa vina*

Sper sa-ti fie de ajutor.


----------



## aurette

OldAvatar said:


> După părerea mea, exprimarea *Sper ca el să fie acasă mâine* este greşită. Corect ar trebui să fie *Sper că el o să fie acasă mâine*.


 
Din cate imi aduc aminte din liceu, *o să fie* este o forma de viitor popular, nu incorecta, insa nici foarte literara. Poate gresesc, ca a trecut ceva vreme de atunci ...


----------



## pro_niger

OldAvatar said:


> După părerea mea, exprimarea *Sper ca el să fie acasă mâine* este greşită. Corect ar trebui să fie *Sper că el o să fie acasă mâine*.
> Dar să aşteptăm şi alte păreri.
> 
> Toate cele bune!


Exprimarea este populară. Nu e tocmai academic să foloseşti "o să fie" în loc de "va fi" nu crezi? Cât despre prima parte - nu, nu este greşită, este o construcţie corectă din toate puctele de vedere.
Toate cele bune.

P.S. Rog un moderator să facă corecturile ce ţin de diacritice - nu sunt acasă şi nu am avut posibilitatea să scriu direct corect - mulţumesc.


----------



## OldAvatar

pro_niger said:


> Exprimarea este populară. Nu e tocmai academic să foloseşti "o să fie" în loc de "va fi" nu crezi? Cât despre prima parte - nu, nu este greşită, este o construcţie corectă din toate puctele de vedere.
> Toate cele bune.
> 
> P.S. Rog un moderator să facă corecturile ce ţin de diacritice - nu sunt acasă şi nu am avut posibilitatea să scriu direct corect - mulţumesc.



1. Stilul jurnalistic nu necesită neapărat o exprimare academică. Dimpotrivă, se recomandă ca exprimările academice să fie evitate.
2. Nu ştiu care sunt toate punctele de vedere. Aşa cum am spus, aştept şi alte păreri, cu condiţia ca acestea să fie argumentate. Punctul de vedere logic, de exemplu, este, evident, eludat. Din moment ce  acţiunea se va petrece *mâine, *este indicat a se folosi timpul viitor.


----------

